# Besatz in kleinem teich



## Fischer95 (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo was kann ich für fische in einen kleinen teich von ca. 15m2 setzen am liebsten würde ich Bachforellen karpfen und saiblinge!!!!!


MFG Fischer 95


----------



## JerkerHH (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besatz in kleinem teich*

50 Weissfische !!!


----------



## Haggard (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besatz in kleinem teich*

15m² ? Öhm vielleicht ein paar Stichlinge , Goldfische , Bitterlinge oder  Moderlieschen.


----------



## dodo12 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besatz in kleinem teich*

Wollt ich gerade Sagen.
Saibling kannste total vergessen, dass wäre Tierquälerei.
Haggard hat die möglichen Fischarten schon gennant. Die Teichgröße entspricht ehr dem normalen Gartenteich, deshalb sind 50 Weißfische meines Errachtens schon viel zu viel.
10 Kois, Moderließchen dazu, fertig.
Mehr geht einfach nicht, von der Größe her.


----------



## brandungsteufel (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besatz in kleinem teich*

Hallo,

eine Fausregel sagt:"pro m3 Teich bei 1 m Mindesttiefe 25 cm Fischlänge."

Das sollte man auch nicht überschreiten.

Grüsse


----------



## Tobi94 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besatz in kleinem teich*

Ein paar Rotfedern...
Moderlieschen sind schon ein bischen sehr klein oder nicht?
Ich habe im Zoogeschäft Moderlieschen der Größe 3cm bekommen...


----------



## dodo12 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besatz in kleinem teich*

Ja die werden aber auch nur max. 9cm groß.
Sie sind aber praktisch "Gartenteichfische" genauso wie Kois.


----------



## brandungsteufel (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besatz in kleinem teich*

Wenn du keinen Filter hast sind Moderlieschen ideal.

Grüsse


----------



## JerkerHH (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besatz in kleinem teich*

50 kleine Weissfische !!!! 

30 holen sich die anderen Tiere dann hast Du noch 20 zum beobachten und als Köderfische !!!! 

Ich habe noch zwei Aquarien im Angebot für Köderfische  



und


Da waren meine Köderfische bis vor kurzen drinn 

Jetzt im Teich  

Beste Grüße 
Christian


----------



## Fischer95 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besatz in kleinem teich*

ber wen koie dan kan ich ja auch karpfen setzen


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besatz in kleinem teich*

Hat dein kleiner Teich den einen Zulauf und Ablauf, oder ist er nur ein normaler Gartenteich?
Wie tief ist er?


----------



## Fischer95 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besatz in kleinem teich*

Zulauf und ablauf ca. 1,5-2m tief


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besatz in kleinem teich*

Wieviel Wasser kommt rein (Quelle o.Bach)?
Wenn eine Quelle mit genügend Frischwasser einläuft kann man auch Forellen halten (Anzahl der Fische nach Zulauf Menge)!
Bei genügend Bachwasser wären nur Karpfen möglich (ca.10Stck.)
Am besten Ausprobieren und mit ein paar Fischen anfangen!


----------



## Fischer95 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besatz in kleinem teich*

Er ist nicht 15M2 sonder eher 25m2 habe mich verschätzt also kann ich nun Bachforellen und karpfen setzen setzen


----------



## Fischer95 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besatz in kleinem teich*

Was meinst du mit genügend bachwasser


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besatz in kleinem teich*

Er meinte einfach damit, ob du einen Zulauf von Frischwasser hast!

Entweder aus einem Bach, oder einer Quelle.

Ansonsten kannst du Forellen nicht einsetzen.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besatz in kleinem teich*

der teich ist viiiiel zu klein weißfische sind gut sonst aber eher schlecht eventuell 1 karpfen!??


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besatz in kleinem teich*

10 Karpfen (K²) dürfen es schon sein (bei25m²), muß aber zugefüttert werden.


----------



## Sneep (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besatz in kleinem teich*

Hallo,

Was ist das nur für eine Fragestellung?

"Kann ich Bachforellen, Saiblinge und Karpfen besetzen?"

Die Frage könnte höchstens lauten, kann ich BF und Saibling _oder_ Karpfen besetzen? 

Ich gehe davon aus, das du mit Saibling den Bachsaibling meinst.

Es gibt keine 2 Fischarten, die solch unterschiedliche Ansprüche an ihr Gewässer haben wie Saibling und Karpfen. 

Welch ein absurde Vorstellung, beide Arten im gleichen Gewässer zu halten!

Saiblinge sind Fische der Quellbäche mit eisig kaltem Wasser.
Sie stehen in den Bächen noch oberhalb der Forellenregion. Oberhalb von 18 Grad kannst du sie einzeln von der Wasseroberfläche sammeln.

Karpfen dagegen sind typische Bewohner sommerwarmer Seen. 

Bei Temperaturen, die der Saibling benötigt, würde ein Karpfen kaum Gewicht zulegen und käme nicht einmal in die Nähe seiner Laichtemperatur.

Hier stand eindeutig der Wunsch des Anglers im Vordergrund.

Das Kriterium ist aber das vorhandene Gewässer. Danach muss sich alles richten, nicht danach was ich gerne hätte.

Wenn ich mir die Beschreibung des Gewässers anschaue und die Frage BF, Saibling oder Karpfen, würde ich doch eher zum Moderlischen raten.

mfG

SneeP


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besatz in kleinem teich*

@ Sneep
Du hast ja Recht 

Das Problem ist nur der Fragen-steller sollte am besten immer  ein Bild vom Teich und Zulauf mit evtl. Zulaufmengen mit Einstellen dann wäre die Frage immer leicht zu Beantworten.

Mit dem Saibling wird meist der "Elsässer Saibling" gemeint, er ist eine Kreuzung Von Bach und Seesaibling, der meistens in Forellenteichen Besetzt wird (jedenfalls bei uns in Bay.)
Der echte Bachsaibling ist nach meiner Meinung für Teiche nicht geeignet.
Cybriniden (Karpfen) und Salmoniden (For.+Saibl.) sind miteinander ja keinesfalls zu halten.

PS. "sneep" -wieso hast du dein Avatar mit dem schönen Bachneunauge geändert es hat mir gut gefallen ?


----------

